# Rough idle and engine dies when backing(97 Altima)



## 2005jmj (Sep 14, 2005)

here is the situation.

Engine idle jumps up and down (300 ~ 1000 RPM) at idling and engine dies when backing or on the steep road.

Engine is O.K. at driving range (20 ~ 60 mile/hr) but whenever stop at red then engine starts loping crazy and should accelerate really slowly not to killl engine. Once I shift to *Neutral *then engine idle calms down for 5 seconds and then shake crazy.

:loser: Recently I just checked 

1. Ignition timing 
2. Air filter
3. Throttle Position sensor
4. Distributor (new)
5. Oxygen sensor
6. Spark plugs

Whatelse do I have to check? It seems like my problem is common for all other guys.

I just read some people's suggestion like

Intake gasket leak, or MAF, PCV valve ....

*Is it ok to go to the Nissan dealershop to check?* How much do they chage for just cheking? I heard they are kind of jerk. 

Can ordinary mechnicshop can diagnos this problem? like Pepboys?Thanks for your advice


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I bet the distrubtor which is "new" is bad. Where did you buy it and at how much. Rebuilt dist. are pot luck, some work and some don't I went through 3 rebuilts at $300.00 each in 2 months before I bought a more expensive one at $450.00.

If you think the dist. is good then the likely culprit is the intake gasket leaking. Spray carb cleaner around if with the car running if the idle quits down they you have a leak.

Frank


----------



## 2005jmj (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks..

I checked distributor which is clean inside and assumed to be ok.

As you mentioned, the intake leaking might be the problem. I like fixing car but I want to make it sure that changing intake gasket can be done by myself.

How long dose it take to dismantle intake units? It seems some bolts is not easy to access. Do you have any experience on that part?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Just a sec. Even though the distributor is new and clean inside as you mentioned, that still might be the root cause still. There are many Altima owners that have replaced there so called "new " distributor and found out it was crap. So to make sure, I would scan the ECU.
On the subject of the intake, spray carb cleaner around it, if it quiets down you have a leak. I never replaced mine myself, I have a mechanic do it because, its an 10-15 hour job and personally, I have better things to do on a weekend than tackle that. I heard from Altima owners its one of the most challanging jobs to do. 
Good Luck Frank


----------

